# [Pyrkol] New flame templates and numbered tactical objectives



## Absaint (Oct 10, 2014)

The new Pyrkol 3 Inch, 5 Inch and flame templates are the perfect tool to blaze the tabletops. 





 Designed as a new approach to an old classic, these blast templates  provide a new and cinematic way to use large weapons on the  battlefield. 

 The Blast Templates come assembled and ready to use, made of thick  acrylic and quite sturdy. The clear acrylic material means you can  easily see the units underneath. 

 The light going through and reflecting off the acrylic blast  templates creates a glittering fiery effect, this increases your  immersion in the game and really feels “in combat”. 

We are also launching Numbered Tactical Objectives:



 For more information visit www.pyrkol.com or our store (http://www.ebay.com/usr/pyrkol).


----------



## Absaint (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello guy´s,

Blue Table Painting has done a video review of our Flame Templates and Objective Markers.

Here you can see how they look first hand and during a game. Enjoy!


Here is a quick 2 minute video review:

[video=youtube_share;kxh3KwD3DOM]http://youtu.be/kxh3KwD3DOM[/video]


And here is a battlereport using them:

[video=youtube_share;5eOXVhFZ2Ps]http://youtu.be/5eOXVhFZ2Ps[/video]


----------

